# High-end Betta barracks



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

My "youngster tank" arrived today. Six divisions + filter division. I had to order some extra parts, so I can connect the filter pump to the pipes decently. Still waiting on those. Hopefully I 'll have it up and running in a few days. I got lucky. Found it on ebay. New condition. Sat in an attic for a few years. 😁 (The small one below it is a snail tank!)


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Score!......sweet, good for you!


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Today I connected all the pipes to transport the water from the filter to the last compartment from where it flows under the glass dividers back through all compartments to the filter-compartment. It turned out a bit tricky since I couldn't find decent 90 degree elbows. Made it work. It's all tight and pump is at its lowest flow. Now I'll cycle it till I need it. 🌊😊







NJ


----------



## Dan46 (May 28, 2021)

Looks brilliant


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Looking good. Are you planning to take cuttings from that potho and letting them root in each compartment? They guzzle up nitrates and I find that the bettas like hanging out among the roots.


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

imaal said:


> Looking good. Are you planning to take cuttings from that potho and letting them root in each compartment? They guzzle up nitrates and I find that the bettas like hanging out among the roots.


Yes. That was the idea. I hope the plant grows quickly, otherwise I might buy another one for the other end of the tank.


----------

